# family is gonna kill me.....hahah



## Lynn08 (Jul 31, 2009)

So of course....today i had class n my last class didnt have a teacher show up so we all left. I left campus and had three hrs before work so i went to walmart......i slowly made my way to the bettas and found a beautiful yellow little girl so i snatched her up. Until i saw this beautiful yellow VT male....so instead i grabbed him. I felt bad but i wanted just one more male to fill my empty tank. I filled his cup up to the brim and now hes sittin at work with me until i take him home tonight  I love him already! Just dont know what to name him...Ill put up picz when i get home tonight.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He sounds beautiful!! We'll be looking forward to some pics.


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

BettaSquirt said:


> I can't wait to see pics!


Are you going to post them on this thread or in the picts. section?


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

Can't wait for pics!! He sounds pretty!


----------



## Lynn08 (Jul 31, 2009)

i will post the pictures on this thread first.....i went to check on him and he is already changing colors!  His teal blue is becoming brighter in his fins....but the rest is still yellow. 
I really went to look for a HM but petsmart or newhere ever has anything except VTs or CTs or ...oh well tho this little guy is perfect for my last one! haha (see how long thatll last...)


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I've been seeing more yellow VT bettas recently. They are pretty!


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Sounds stunning ;P


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

should have got both and made some yellow babies 
he sounds pretty!


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

sounds beaufiul


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

I woulda LOVED the female yellow one! 

I want a CT so bad... all they have around here are VT's they are beautiful and all but i want like one of each.... a yellow one would be spectacular.


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah I agree you should of gotten both of them =}


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

He sounds beautiful. You could call him Sonny, Blaine, Flavius...all meaning yellow. lol


----------



## Lynn08 (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm uploading the pics....was gonna say this tho. The female was absolutely stunning & completely yellow....Im mad that I did not take her also (she was so tiny & so innocent looking) but I didnt know where to house her at. :'(
My family is still unaware of the new addition....I have him in my room, out of the line of sight. hahaha


----------



## Lynn08 (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm pretty depressed that his color has changed soooo much! 
He was such a bright yellow & now he is more teal blue than anything! My phone pictures do him more justice, it actually shows how yellow he was/is. These are from my camera, and the flash was so bright, it took away from his actual color but oh well. He's still pretttyyy to me!
*Note* He is in a temporary home until I can move my female around. Better than his stupid cup with only two inches of water.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!!


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

whoa hes awesome. His eyes are very big and black


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I think he's gorgeous either way!


----------



## Lynn08 (Jul 31, 2009)

Thank you guys... He flares every time at his reflection, but he is coming around.  He's definitely got the attitude tho compared to the others.

His eyes are very very black...haha, that's what I really like about him. Interesting...


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

He's gorgeous! he's got Pearls eyes. Her's are big and black too.


----------



## Lynn08 (Jul 31, 2009)

Name suggestions?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I still think the ones I suggested before.
Sonny
Amber
Ivy
Topaz
Blaine


----------



## Lynn08 (Jul 31, 2009)

Topaz is cool...hahah


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like Amber or Topaz.


----------



## Lynn08 (Jul 31, 2009)

So I placed him in his new home today ...after settling in, his yellow is slowly coming back. Getting excited again! hahah


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I like Topaz too, good choice! I'm glad to hear he's doing good and brightening up.


----------



## Volpe (Aug 12, 2009)

Gorgeous! 8D To bad you didn't grab that female as well.


----------

